# Is windows XP better than 7 for a HP Pavilion Media Center m8120n?? Plz Help me, read



## Traykov

Before yesterday i was using Firefox, downloading a video, converting another to upload it to my Ipod (which was plugged in and I tunes was open too) Then i opened Internet explorer to check a link i had in my favorites and then my computer freezed  So i restarted it and i only got a black screen.
I tried all methods but i couldn't get to work. I assumed my OS it's dead. Here's the thing, i didn't save a back up, no recovery disk with windows vista.
I only have the one for my other comp with Windows XP, i was gonna make another recovery disks with windows 7 that's in my sister's computer.
1. Will those disks work on my comp?
2. Which one should I use??

Also i my hard disk is weird, i bough it thinking that it had like 500 GB but it only showed like 250 but then after doing some research i found that it has like two partitions i believe, anyway I will leave here the link with the specs

Link:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...:2&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3440615&lang=en

Please help me, and thanks for your time =)


----------



## lucasbytegenius

So you're running Vista?
Well, I'm mostly certain that the recovery discs that came with your sister's computer from the factory will not work very well if at all, due to drivers and such, but you could try. I recommend using 7 instead of XP as much as possible, because XP's support life ends next year.


----------



## Traykov

lucasbytegenius said:


> So you're running Vista?
> Well, I'm mostly certain that the recovery discs that came with your sister's computer from the factory will not work very well if at all, due to drivers and such, but you could try. I recommend using 7 instead of XP as much as possible, because XP's support life ends next year.



I see, and is there a way to recover some files?? I inserted the HDD to other pc as a secondary disk but it only showed like 250 GB Free and like less than a GB occupied. Is it totally dead?? or if i use a Linux Live USB i would be able to recorver them. I just wanted a few photos


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Traykov said:


> I see, and is there a way to recover some files?? I inserted the HDD to other pc as a secondary disk but it only showed like 250 GB Free and like less than a GB occupied. Is it totally dead?? or if i use a Linux Live USB i would be able to recorver them. I just wanted a few photos



Yes, a Linux LiveCD or USB should work. Ubuntu works well for that. 
If you can't figure it out, post back and we'll try to help


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Tell me something.You said that you have a blank screen right?But is there maybe a cursor blinking in the left upper corner during the blank screen?


----------



## cabinfever1977

I dont think a recovery disk for a diffrent computer will work on yours,but go ahead and try it, you might need a regualar version of windows; xp is fine if you can get drivers for your computer that suport xp,if not use vista(borrow from friend and use your serial) or use windows 7 and download the drivers for your computer from the hp website

xp does not need any suport, it works fine the way it is...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

cabinfever1977 said:


> I dont think a recovery disk for a diffrent computer will work on yours,but go ahead and try it, you might need a regualar version of windows; xp is fine if you can get drivers for your computer that suport xp,if not use vista(borrow from friend and use your serial) or use windows 7 and download the drivers for your computer from the hp website
> 
> xp does not need any suport, it works fine the way it is...



You don't know what you're talking about. XP does need to be supported by M$, otherwise as more vulnerabilities are discovered you won't be able to get any updates to fix them. And borrowing a Vista DVD from a friend is wrong. Windows 7 is the way to go here.


----------



## FXB

lucasbytegenius said:


> You don't know what you're talking about. XP does need to be supported by M$, otherwise as more vulnerabilities are discovered you won't be able to get any updates to fix them. And borrowing a Vista DVD from a friend is wrong. Windows 7 is the way to go here.



I'm with Lucas, XP will lack support soon and might as well get the newest OS because vista was more of a downgrade to XP.


----------



## Traykov

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Tell me something.You said that you have a blank screen right?But is there maybe a cursor blinking in the left upper corner during the blank screen?



Sorry for the late reply, i was with no power so i couldn't check my mail nor fix my comp. 
Well, whenever i turn it on it tells to start it normaly, or safe and all the stuff, if i start it normally it shows a black screen with the cursor. after a few minutes it turns blue but nothing more, and if i choose any of the safe mode options or the one that "fixes errors" it freezes. It starts loading some files and then it stops at one. Only one time it was able to procreed and "fix" the errors but after i restart it, it freezed after checking the HDD 
what do you think, i have just downloaded Linux Live to the pen drive, and i was gonna try it tomorrow


----------



## Traykov

Guys sorry for the late reply, my neighborhood was with no power, don't know why, but so far i have download Live Linux to a USB, i will try to reboot my computer tomorrow, i wanna be with all my energy and patience XD, cuz i want to recover a few photos VERY important to me and then i'll use my recovery disks, i'll use Windows 7 which is more likely to work, about borrowing a vista cd, i doubt it cuz most people in here use pirate copies, i live in argentina and i bought my computer when i was living in the US, i can't even contact HP support cuz the computer it's only available over there and Canada so if anything is broken a replacement would be very expensive and if a send it to a Technician it's like saying "Hey! Have this HP Desktop Computer and take all it's part for free and replace it with fake ones", happens a lot, that's why im trying to fix it myself
Anyways thanks for all the help, i really appreciate it, it tell you tomorrow how it went


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Check the hard disk drive for errors by booting from the XP CD and then going to the Recovery console and write the following command:

CHKDSK C: /f /r

Press the ENTER button on your keyboard...

NOTE: The "C:" is your drive letter you want to fix!

This process can take a very long time so let it finish!

After the process is complete,repair your Windows XP OS by booting from the Windows XP CD disk again...



Cheers!


----------



## Traykov

guys i was able to recover all my files, now i have to fix the system, i realized that my HP_RECOVERY ( D: ) is the one with the problems, is there a way that i can fix it without having to install other OS, permanently?


----------



## Traykov

lucasbytegenius said:


> You don't know what you're talking about. XP does need to be supported by M$, otherwise as more vulnerabilities are discovered you won't be able to get any updates to fix them. And borrowing a Vista DVD from a friend is wrong. Windows 7 is the way to go here.



I had enough, i tried all the ways, nor 7 or XP work, i even downloaded windows vista to a cd but i still get a black screen, would it work if i format the unit using Linux?? then i could try to load it again.. or should install linux and then try it again?? what do you suggest?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Traykov said:


> I had enough, i tried all the ways, nor 7 or XP work, i even downloaded windows vista to a cd but i still get a black screen, would it work if i format the unit using Linux?? then i could try to load it again.. or should install linux and then try it again?? what do you suggest?



Try using Ubuntu. I won't address your apparent illegal action of downloading Vista to a CD (which BTW it can't possibly fit on).


----------



## Traykov

lucasbytegenius said:


> Try using Ubuntu. I won't address your apparent illegal action of downloading Vista to a CD (which BTW it can't possibly fit on).



lol, like i said before it,s hard to find and original copy in here, plus they are way to expensive, i wanted to buy it but i can't find and original copy most are pirates 

anyways thanks =)


----------



## Traykov

lucasbytegenius said:


> Try using Ubuntu. I won't address your apparent illegal action of downloading Vista to a CD (which BTW it can't possibly fit on).



You know.. i just tried to reboot my computer... and it get's stuck in the HP welcome screen... does this mean i should buy other HDD, if so... pray for the my current hard drive


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Traykov said:


> You know.. i just tried to reboot my computer... and it get's stuck in the HP welcome screen... does this mean i should buy other HDD, if so... pray for the my current hard drive



Well it could be a number of problems, the most common is the RAM. Try switching out the cards and see if it works.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Go to the BIOS and LOAD OPTIMIMIZED DEFAULTS and then save your changes and exit.

Now try to format your HDD with the DOS tool/program called Kill Disk.If it passed ok all to 100% then also try to format the HDD with the XP disk and then install XP on that HDD.

If all this went well then your hardware is just fine...





Cheers!


----------



## Traykov

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Go to the BIOS and LOAD OPTIMIMIZED DEFAULTS and then save your changes and exit.
> 
> Now try to format your HDD with the DOS tool/program called Kill Disk.If it passed ok all to 100% then also try to format the HDD with the XP disk and then install XP on that HDD.
> 
> If all this went well then your hardware is just fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



well, whenever i turn the computer on, even if i press esc, F8, F11 it won't respond, then since it didn't worked at all i plugged it to my XP comp and formatted it, but it didn't work, now here's a detail, when i check the unit it only displays 298 GB free with nothing in it, will that program display everyhing? what i wanna do i format the whole unit and then install the OS by the way, when i tried with XP cds it didn't work cuz it said that it wasn't design for that computer


----------



## Traykov

lucasbytegenius said:


> Well it could be a number of problems, the most common is the RAM. Try switching out the cards and see if it works.



i kind of doubt that that is the problem, if so it should had happen before :S
but before doing that, if i plug it to my XP comp, as a secondary unit, can i install linux as an operating system in it and then plug it to my computer.. would it work??


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Traykov said:


> i kind of doubt that that is the problem, if so it should had happen before :S
> but before doing that, if i plug it to my XP comp, as a secondary unit, can i install linux as an operating system in it and then plug it to my computer.. would it work??


RAM problems can act very random from my experience.
In answer to your Linux Q, yes it would work, but I'd check your RAM first.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Traykov said:


> well, whenever i turn the computer on, even if i press esc, F8, F11 it won't respond, then since it didn't worked at all i plugged it to my XP comp and formatted it, but it didn't work, now here's a detail, when i check the unit it only displays 298 GB free with nothing in it, will that program display everyhing? what i wanna do i format the whole unit and then install the OS by the way, when i tried with XP cds it didn't work cuz it said that it wasn't design for that computer


 
Are you saying that you cannot even go to the BIOS?
Ouch...


----------



## Traykov

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Are you saying that you cannot even go to the BIOS?
> Ouch...



yeah T.T, still, will that program work?? i just to delete everything and start all over


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Traykov said:


> yeah T.T, still, will that program work?? i just to delete everything and start all over



Did you try swapping RAM cards?


----------



## Traykov

lucasbytegenius said:


> Did you try swapping RAM cards?


Not yet, but now that i remember yesterday i was kind of mad with comp and i reformated the recovery D drive disk using linux, i was really crazy, after that it refused to start with the BIOS and stuff, that's why i don't think the RAM should be the problem...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Traykov said:


> Not yet, but now that i remember yesterday i was kind of mad with comp and i reformated the recovery D drive disk using linux, i was really crazy, after that it refused to start with the BIOS and stuff, that's why i don't think the RAM should be the problem...



In that case there is a strong chance that the RAM _is_ the problem.


----------



## Traykov

lucasbytegenius said:


> In that case there is a strong chance that the RAM _is_ the problem.



WOW i didn't see that coming  so i just have to switch the Ram memory?? 
if it doesn't work what else?? I ask now so i don't have to come downstairs.. ask again, then wait.. LOL


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I'm sorry if i missed something here and i havent tried this as I dont use vista anymore but still have an entry in my boot loader but . . . . 
When i was playng around with the win 7 bootloader after a failed boot and choosing start up repair, when i choose to repair startup it asked me to choose which installation to i wanted to repair, win 7 or vista, since vista was wiped i didnt choose it, but it may work, worth a try and see what it says.
I can see how it it could work since vista and win 7 do share some simalar characteristics, but i dont know.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

innercx said:


> I'm sorry if i missed something here and i havent tried this as I dont use vista anymore but still have an entry in my boot loader but . . . .
> When i was playng around with the win 7 bootloader after a failed boot and choosing start up repair, when i choose to repair startup it asked me to choose which installation to i wanted to repair, win 7 or vista, since vista was wiped i didnt choose it, but it may work, worth a try and see what it says.
> I can see how it it could work since vista and win 7 do share some simalar characteristics, but i dont know.


Yes but it appears that it's the RAM right now.


Traykov said:


> WOW i didn't see that coming  so i just have to switch the Ram memory??
> if it doesn't work what else?? I ask now so i don't have to come downstairs.. ask again, then wait.. LOL



Yeah, just take out a card, try turning it on, if that doesn't work, put that card back in and take out another, and so on.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

lucasbytegenius said:


> Yes but it appears that it's the RAM right now.
> 
> 
> Yeah, just take out a card, try turning it on, if that doesn't work, put that card back in and take out another, and so on.



Yeah I know i re read the whole thread but forgot to edit my post.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

innercx said:


> Yeah I know i re read the whole thread but forgot to edit my post.



ok lol


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Lucasbytegenius is right.Take all RAM memory chips out and try to use your computer by using one at the time until you do not find out which one is giving you the problems.

Also you must be able to go to the BIOS.If you can use an operating system then you must be able to go into the BIOS.Because if you cannot go into the BIOS,you may have difficulties trying to boot from some other devices since those options are being adjusted in the BIOS...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Lucasbytegenius is right.Take all RAM memory chips out and try to use your computer by using one at the time until you do not find out which one is giving you the problems.
> 
> Also you must be able to go to the BIOS.If you can use an operating system then you must be able to go into the BIOS.Because if you cannot go into the BIOS,you may have difficulties trying to boot from some other devices since those options are being adjusted in the BIOS...



This is a laptop, so I don't think he really needs to get into the BIOS right now 
Why? Well, most of the time laptop BIOSs are configured correctly unless you've jacked around with them.


----------



## Traykov

lucasbytegenius said:


> This is a laptop, so I don't think he really needs to get into the BIOS right now
> Why? Well, most of the time laptop BIOSs are configured correctly unless you've jacked around with them.



My computer is not a laptop, It's a desktop lol anyway i am trying to change the ram, i have to take out a lot of things first to get there XD


----------



## Traykov

lucasbytegenius said:


> This is a laptop, so I don't think he really needs to get into the BIOS right now
> Why? Well, most of the time laptop BIOSs are configured correctly unless you've jacked around with them.



I think i found the problem... all this time i was working with the wrong hard drive... the one i reformatted with the xp... was the secondary one i believe.. for that reason it was empty everytime i examine it...
Should i run chkdsk/f using the xp.. or jus the ram thing.. sorry for this mistake.. but the disk was well hidden.. i had to take out almost everything in order to find it..


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Tell me something...on your hard disk drive...how many partitions do you have and if there are more then 1,what exactly do you have on each one?I mean on the operating system...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Traykov said:


> I think i found the problem... all this time i was working with the wrong hard drive... the one i reformatted with the xp... was the secondary one i believe.. for that reason it was empty everytime i examine it...
> Should i run chkdsk/f using the xp.. or jus the ram thing.. sorry for this mistake.. but the disk was well hidden.. i had to take out almost everything in order to find it..



I would try the chkdsk first, then if it fails (like if it encounters an error and starts hiccuping), after you do the RAM check rerun chkdsk.


----------



## Traykov

lucasbytegenius said:


> I would try the chkdsk first, then if it fails (like if it encounters an error and starts hiccuping), after you do the RAM check rerun chkdsk.



None of my computer could read the hard drive.. i think it's broken... so i used the one i had empty and installed Vista again though i had to re install all drivers and stuff, but finally im using my computer again =) Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Traykov

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Tell me something...on your hard disk drive...how many partitions do you have and if there are more then 1,what exactly do you have on each one?I mean on the operating system...



nah, i was wrong, i had two HDD all this time i worked with the empty one, the one with the problems was well hidden and i found it when i was about to switch the RAMs, i had to take a lot stuff before, so since i could run chkdsk cuz none of the other computers recognize the problematic HDD i used the other one and re installed vista cuz XP didn't work, so im finally using my computer, thanks for the help man =)


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Traykov said:


> None of my computer could read the hard drive.. i think it's broken... so i used the one i had empty and installed Vista again though i had to re install all drivers and stuff, but finally im using my computer again =) Thanks for all the help!!



Glad we could help you  Come back soon!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

lucasbytegenius said:


> Come back soon!


 
I hope not xD


----------



## lucasbytegenius

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I hope not xD



Forgive him, Traykov. He didn't mean it.

*hints to STARS with an angry face*


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

lucasbytegenius said:


> Forgive him, Traykov. He didn't mean it.
> 
> *hints to STARS with an angry face*


 
LOOOL I did not mean it that way.When I said that I meant that I hope he won't have any problems with his computer in the future


----------

